# New Puppy - Food Bowl and Feeding Questions



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Really excited because I'm officially getting my new puppy in 2 weeks! I've already got almost all the supplies I need (thanks in part to researching and reading posts on this forum!).

However, one question I have is the food bowls. I read that a puppy has 1/2 cup 3x daily up until 5 months or so, then later it's more like 1 cup 2x daily. For adults, I'm hearing it should be about 2-4 cups daily. So, doesn't that mean that the food bowl should be about 1 cup in size, maybe 2 cups in size for when they grow up? I assume they finish it each time, so you would keep refilling with 1 or 2 cups for each feeding. 2 cups = 1/2 quart.

So my question is, why are all the food bowls huge?? The reviews I'm reading are recommending 3 quart bowls for a golden. Am I missing something here? Is the "cup" measurement different than what I'm understanding? Or is the amount to feed them totally wrong? I still haven't been able to buy a feeding station because I'm confused about what size bowl I need.

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm a new dog owner! And I want to make sure everything is perfect for my incoming puppy!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think most of the food bowls are more likely to be 1 or 2 quart size and they are low and wide to prevent tipping. Having a bowl larger than the quantity you're feeding is to prevent spilling. Perhaps others will chip in with recommendations.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not sure where you got your puppy food figures from. 
At 9 wks or so, 3/4 cups 3x/day
12wks - 1 cup 3x/day
16 wks 1.5 3x/day
5mths - 5 cups per day (2.5 2x/day)

I always added warm water to feedings, so that adds to the room you need. Puppies (and dogs) are messy. It would be challenging for a one cup size bowl to work. I'm not sure what a quart is but a stainless steel bowl that holds approx 6+ cups of water is what I have. Usually only keep it half full of water. 

One bowl is sufficient. Feed them and then after done eating, keep it full of water. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan at 20 months gets 1cup dry twice a day.
I have 2 large stainless steel bowls.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

When I first brought my puppy home at 6 weeks old, I had some small (not sure what size exactly) stainless steel bowls ready for him, but when he would lean over the bowls to take his food or drink, he would see his reflection in the bottom of the bowl and jump back... it was so cute! Since it was scaring him I changed him over to some small ceramic bowls until he got a bit bigger (and braver) and then I changed him back to the stainless steel ones. As he got bigger I just got bigger stainless steel bowls. I went thru 3 different sizes as he was growing up... a small one when he was a tiny little pup, then a medium sized one and finally a big one. I got all mine from Tractor Supply but you will see any pet store should have different sized bowls.
The bowls always look bigger than what you would really need. This is to prevent tipping it over as the other reviewer had mentioned, and also it's good because it means the dog has to reach a little bit in order to get their food. My dog has a tendency to scarf his food down really fast, and in a smaller bowl the kibble would all be condensed into one pile and it enables them to eat really fast, which can be bad for their digestion. (My dog gets the hiccups when he eats too fast lol). 
The breeder I got mine from said sometimes the puppies tend to eat really fast because they are used to having to fend off the other pups in their litter to get to their mom or their food bowl in order to make sure they get their share, but once they get used to their new home and they realize no one is going to try to come and take their food away they will slow down... but mine never did, he just eats every meal like it's his last, lol. I've heard Goldens have a tendency to be that way.
As for how much to feed him, just follow the feeding chart on the back of the dog food bag. It will tell you how much to feed according to their age and weight. And a cup is a cup... just like in baking.
Congratulations on your new puppy, you are going to love him!!! I wish they stayed in the cute and cuddly 10 pounder stage a bit longer but they are a joy as they grow up too. I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations!!! lol


----------

